# Bad news - Need prayer requests for injured EMS worker



## Builder Bob (Mar 9, 2016)

Please take a moment and send prayers her way... Family and friends could use support right now....

Especially look at picture 5...... She was sitting in the passenger side of the ambulance at the time of the accident.

More to the story...


----------



## north star (Mar 9, 2016)

*@ % @ % @*

Prayers are on the way ***Builder Bob*** !

Thanks for the posting !

Please keep us updated !

*@ % @ % @*


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2016)

Prayers already.

One of our officers was shot and killed last week.

We have to always thank and appreciate those that protect and serve us. They might save our life in some manner one day.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 10, 2016)

She is stable, but has to head back into surgery to repair broken femurs, pelvis, ribs, etc.

Fortunate for us, it was a calm night in ICU which is the best thing that can be expected in these times...

Thanks for the prayers and support!

Builder bob a.k.a retire fire fighter 32 years of service.

Support the men and women in public service and the armed forces.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 14, 2016)

Still needing prayer requests.....


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 18, 2016)

Tessie is still heavily sedated and hopefully will be weaned off of the ventilator soon... Her last major surgery was performed yesterday. I am sure that many more minor surgeries are to come. Thank you for the prayers and support


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2016)

Prayers are there.

And we had a neighboring police officer shot, a few days ago. In medicated sleep, but is supposed to recover.


----------



## JPohling (Mar 18, 2016)

Prayers on the way for a swift and full recovery.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 18, 2016)

> Prayers are there.And we had a neighboring police officer shot, a few days ago. In medicated sleep, but is supposed to recover.


Prayers being sent there...


----------



## north star (Mar 18, 2016)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*

More prayers are on the way  ***cda*** ! :encouragement:

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 21, 2016)

Good news --- She is being weaned off of pain meds and the ventilator. She spoke the first words to her family yesterday --- Thank you for the prayers and concerns.:applause:


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 6, 2016)

Final Update.... Tessie has returned home and still has to work on Physical Therapy and Rehab for losing the leg, shattering her pelvis bone, broken femur, ankle, wrists...etc...... She is in good spirits but is now dealing with the life altering wreck in which she she was injured.

The family has been very supportive and responsive to the support and prayers they have received thus far...

Thank ya'll


----------



## north star (Apr 8, 2016)

*% $ % $*

Thanks for the update* **Builder Bob** *!

*$% $ %*


----------

